# What are considered the "Bigger" bikes in the balloon tire Era?



## srfndoc (Jul 8, 2020)

Since many of these bikes were considered "kids bikes" are there any that were actually built for the adult market or are generally just larger in size?  I've ridden a few different bikes from the 30's and 40's and most felt small compared to modern bikes.

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Pre war Schwinn had a 20" tall frame and Colson had a long wheelbase bike. Some of the other manufacturers used a 19" frame that has a little more room but unless you are above 6' most 18" bikes can be set up to be relatively comfortable. V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 9, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> Since many of these bikes were considered "kids bikes" are there any that were actually built for the adult market or are generally just larger in size?  I've ridden a few different bikes from the 30's and 40's and most felt small compared to modern bikes.
> 
> Thanks



Some feel or are tighter than others. Wheelbase, bottom bracket height, handlebar type and top tube length all drastically affect room and feel. I am close to 6ft and have found that there is enough adjustment with the 7 style seat posts that I can ride most if not all of the prewar bikes and I have tried or owned quite a few. But yeah, bikes got bigger and lazier later for sure...


----------



## fattyre (Jul 9, 2020)

@srfndoc 

How tall are you?
I have a few Schwinn tall frames and although they are taller, the top tubes are not necessarily longer witch is a big part of bike fit.


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 9, 2020)

fattyre said:


> @srfndoc
> 
> How tall are you?
> I have a few Schwinn tall frames and although they are taller, the top tubes are not necessarily longer witch is a big part of bike fit.



6ft.  I'm going to look at the LWB Colson's as mentioned above or maybe a CWC Roadster.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 9, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> 6ft. I'm going to look at the LWB Colson's as mentioned above or maybe a CWC Roadster.




You need to try a Shelby with the wishbone frame 
I am 6’4” and they ride nice


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2020)

JAF/CO said:


> You need to try a Shelby with the wishbone frame
> I am 6’4” and they ride nice
> 
> 
> ...



I rode Slick's at one of the CC Shelby Rides and did not like it. They are long & have a spacious cockpit, but they are just too short/low. I've stuck with 36-37 LWB tall frame Colsons for the most part. Many manufactures offered an optional 20" frame including Schwinn & Rollfast.  CWC frames tend to be 19" and have not been that comfortable for me. Keep in mind, it's not always how tall a frame is tho, as geometry plays a large part in how it fits. I have Monark & Snyder(Rollfast) Hawthorne Twin Bars with 19" frames that fit me just fine. My Mercury Pacemaker is a relatively short frame, but for some reason it is pretty comfortable. The best thing is to find one at a local ride & ask if you can take it for a spin.


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 9, 2020)

That's great feedback everyone.  I definitely want to ride some different bikes but with all the group rides shutdown and social distancing in place its more difficult.  Hopefully the upcoming 8/2 Cyclone Coaster ride doesn't get canceled.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> That's great feedback everyone.  I definitely want to ride some different bikes but with all the group rides shutdown and social distancing in place its more difficult.  Hopefully the upcoming 8/2 Cyclone Coaster ride doesn't get canceled.



Maybe when things get better, you can come over and test-ride any of my roadworthy bikes. Just bring a 12pk of some decent beer with you


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe when things get better, you can come over and test-ride any of my roadworthy bikes. Just bring a 12pk of some decent beer with you



Sounds good.  I don't need much of an excuse to throw back some beers and ride old bikes.


----------



## Durfmeyer (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m about 6 foot and have sold many bikes because they fit kinda small. My schwinn phantom fits really nice and I have a luxury liner that fits nice also.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2020)

I forgot about this bad boy! 22" framed ballooner Iver Johnson.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 10, 2020)

Just picked up this 22" Columbia , but I'm on the other side of the stick at 5'7" .


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2020)

Sandman said:


> Just picked up this 22" Columbia , but I'm on the other side of the stick at 5'7" .
> 
> View attachment 1226736



Is that a ballooner?


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I forgot about this bad boy! 22" framed ballooner Iver Johnson.




I'll take it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> I'll take it!



I have two...but there are others in line should I decide to sell.


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 10, 2020)

Put me on the list.  :-D


----------



## Sandman (Jul 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Is that a ballooner?



No I'm sorry , must of missed-a-spoke .


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2020)

Sandman said:


> No I'm sorry , must of missed-a-spoke .



A 22" 28"-wheeled bike is still pretty good sized. They tend to be 18-20" frames for the most part.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I rode Slick's at one of the CC Shelby Rides and did not like it. They are long & have a spacious cockpit, but they are just too short/low. I've stuck with 36-37 LWB tall frame Colsons for the most part. Many manufactures offered an optional 20" frame including Schwinn & Rollfast.  CWC frames tend to be 19" and have not been that comfortable for me. Keep in mind, it's not always how tall a frame is tho, as geometry plays a large part in how it fits. I have Monark & Snyder(Rollfast) Hawthorne Twin Bars with 19" frames that fit me just fine. My Mercury Pacemaker is a relatively short frame, but for some reason it is pretty comfortable. The best thing is to find one at a local ride & ask if you can take it for a spin.



Are all Colson LWB also "tall frame" bikes? Are they 20" frames?
Can you please post a few of yours in this thread?
Thanks Mike!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Are all Colson LWB also "tall frame" bikes? Are they 20" frames?
> Can you please post a few of yours in this thread?
> Thanks Mike!!



Yes. Standard men's Colsons are 18.5" tall frames. LWB frames are 20.5" and 2 " longer.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 24, 2020)

Cool - Thanks!!


----------

